

Cycling and entrepreneurship - prabodh
http://www.pranavbhasin.com/2010/06/23/cycling-and-entrepreneurship/

======
pedalpete
As an avid cyclist for nearly 16 years, and working in the start-up world as a
team member or starting my own business, for the last 12 years, I've often
thought about this connection, and why cycling is so popular in Silicon Valley
(though I don't live there, I've biked there).

It's great to hear the perspective of someone with a business background and
new to cycling.

Though I disagree with the challenges point. I find that in cycling, you look
at a peak and think "i'll never make it up there", but then put in the effort,
and before you know it, you're at the top.

I've dreaded developing certain features, thinking that the task would take
forever, and then, in a few hours, it's done. I've also had the experience
where you think something will be simple, and it takes days or even weeks to
get through it.

The 'gears to conserve energy' point is interesting too. I ride a single speed
mountain bike and live in the Coast Mountains. I don't have the luxury of
conserving energy on a climb. You gotta give it all you got, and keep your
momentum.

Similar to how I look at start-ups.

